# Winter 2009 Issue of ToL is Ready



## Michael01 (Jan 10, 2009)

The new Winter 2009 issue of Tower of Light Fantasy is finally here! It has six great stories by G. W. Thomas, John Parke Davis, James R. Stratton, Lawrence Barker, Caroline Bates, and Tala Bar. Please have look and enjoy.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats, Michael,

I look forward to dipping into this and reading the stories.


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, Ian.  I hope you like it.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 13, 2009)

Great to find these stories, wouldn't have done it without these forums. Some really good stuff in this issue, but one or two could have done with a little more editing, just some nitpicking spelling errors and words misplaced. But the stories are well-chosen, and extremely enjoyable, nonetheless.  

Could you ask James Stratton to expand his into a full book, please?


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting comments, Boneman.  It's true, I got tired of spending a lot of time editing long ago, so these days I do "quickie edits."  I don't just use a grammar checker, though.  I at least read them over too, to get a feel for what needs to be done; I just don't allow myself to stress over it anymore.  Some stories still require a lot of work anyway, of course.

"The Heretic" really is an interesting story, isn't it?  I wouldn't mind seeing it expanded myself.  It has some really neat concepts going for it.

Thanks for checking it out, and for the comments.


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 16, 2009)

I must apologize.  I thought I'd reread "Heretic" because I'd enjoyed it so much, and noticed just how bad the editing was.  I really missed a lot in there somehow, so I went in and fixed it up.  I hope this is much better than it was.  It's true that I don't like to stress over the editing, but I don't usually let _this much_ get by me.

Of course, it really had nothing to do with Mr. Stratton's writing, which I think is very good.  There were just some errors in formatting (program translation), like finding an A where there should have been quotation marks, or an = where there should have been an apostrophe.  Even though that meant a lot of work editing, I couldn't turn down a story like this.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got a lot of time free, if you need an amateur (ie unpaid) editor, that way I'd get to read them first!!

Great writing shines through nitpicking mistakes, and Heretic was brilliant..


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, Boneman.  I think I just might take you up on that offer.  I could use a little help!


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, I just gave ToL's forum a makeover, and I think it looks cool.  Come and check it out when you have the chance!


----------

